# Holden center console gauges



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a 2006 with a build date of September 05. Does this car have the gauge harness already under the cover and if so is it hard to get at if I only remove the top cover. I would like to disturb as little as possi . Thanks Kenny


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Should have the harness but you need to take off more than the top cover to find it. Car built after Feb of 2006 don't have the harness.


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay thanks I was hoping I could get lucky and it was under the top cover. Is it behind the A/C vents?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

IIRC, you'll have the remove the enter waterfall to find the harness, similar to what you have to do to change the radio.


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay thanks for the info I really like the way those gauges look. Don't know why a performance car like this didn't come from the factory with full instrumentation.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When you remove the cover plate you will see a foam brace in the back portion of the opening. This secures the right and left side of the dash. JHP directions say to cut it DO NOT CUT IT. Why? It helps stabilizes both right and left sides. There is no reason to cut it, the wires can be fished around it.

Also the directions say to remove the front trim around the radio and vents. This is for easy access to the harness that lays right behind the vents. What I an others did was get a metal coat hanger and make a hook. Fish that hook down just behind the vents you will feel wires. If you have a mirror it will help you look down into that cavity. I did it blindly. I snared the wires and pulled up and up came the harness. Took all but 30 seconds. For 2005 it was plug and play.

You may want to try that before removing the trim.


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks I will try that first


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

I came across this part number 92163811. Does anyone know of it is the right one for my car. The seller is not sure.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you have to find the ones made for the American car as the Australian/UK version will be angled the wrong way for us...

Bill


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks I knew it was too good to be true. I found one for sale on eBay for 400 but its in Australia. There were a lot of pics but it was hard to tell.


----------



## Jamracing04 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a 2004, would this work for mine? And I am assuming these are the gauges that go in above the radio. Correct?


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

jhp does make a kit for 2004 its a little more complicated as there is a wiring harness that has to be run to the instrument cluster but it can be done and I think really looks nice.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The actual Holden ones face the passenger side on our cars. They drive on the other side of the road. The LS2 uses a different computer buss and is more or less plug and play. JHP makes an "American" '04 one too but besides being a ridiculous $800+ is volts and oil pressure. Volts IMHO are a waste of space and money. The '04 as mentioned needs more work to hook up than the LS2. It's better and cheaper buying an aftermarket gauge pod and use the desired gauges.


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

What if your build date is after Feb 2006, is there a way of installing the guages or does it become too difficult, i like the plug and play and dont want to disturb too much.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You just have to fish around and find the wire harness and plug under the cover.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

after February build...you would need to buy the wiring harness (expensive too) and hook it up in the dash and to the gauge pod...

Bill


----------

